
RavenDB 4.0 Indexing Benchmark - redknight666
https://ayende.com/blog/176417/ravendb-4-0-indexing-benchmark
======
WhitneyLand
I don't see any articles on motivation / benefits of RavenDB. For example:

\- How many benefits does it have over something like Mongo?

\- I'm not sure how .net is a benefit since others have C#/linq drivers

\- Isn't this concerning? [https://jeremydmiller.com/2013/05/13/would-i-use-
ravendb-aga...](https://jeremydmiller.com/2013/05/13/would-i-use-ravendb-
again)

\- $6000 is not cheap \- Is Marten free? Seems hard to compete with a
foundation as powerful as Postgres.

~~~
Maarten88
I havent worked with the latest RavenDB versions, but we did some work with
older versions.

RavenDB is a document database that (imo) is well suited for more complex web
apps, such as e-commerce and publishing websites. It's coming from the .NET
world, and is very developer friendly (in that respect comparable to Mongo,
but for .NET instead of javascript). It uses Linq natively for queries and
indexes, without resulting in the sort of issues that entity framework creates
when translating Linq to SQL. After getting proficient in RavenDB, it's
possible to write very clean code that does very powerful things.

RavenDB can replace both a relational database and a search database like
ElasticSearch. It has real transactions and it wraps Lucene and can do full
text searches. Its indexes are extremely powerful, facets, geospatial, full
text etc. We built pages that efficiently queried results like "show me all
products in category X with properties Y that are in stock in a location less
than Z km away from me", based on stock level/location data inside the product
document. Indexes are eventually consistent.

With .NET Core, RavenDB 4.0 has now been ported to Linux and OSX and they have
an alpha version out. The database itself has been improved and tuned over
several years, a lot of work by smart people went into it. I find it really
interesting to see how it will fare against the best databases outside the
Microsoft silo, and hope to see some good testing of their distributed
transactional and indexing features by Aphyr or other reputable people.

~~~
ddorian43
All indexes are eventually consistent or just lucene ones ? I remember they
created a ~clone of lmdb which has transactions (and can build indexes on top
of it).

~~~
Maarten88
All. It's possible to wait for indexes to be complete using the
WaitForNonStaleResultsXxx query options.

------
maxpert
Who uses RavenDB in production? How does it scale over a cluster? I have seen
this project pop-up multiple times but I feel something less known like
ArangoDB or OrientDB is more used/mature than RavenDB. Is it so? I won't even
consider using it until it makes it's way to Linux .NET core or Mono.

